# Is my MTH Z 4000 a compatible power supply with digitrax?



## dudrija (Mar 29, 2014)

I also have this posted in the DCC forum. Been trying to find the answer. I have a z 4000 power supply from my o scale days and was wondering if I could use it to power digitrax dcc? I plan on getting into HO and am trying to save some money where I can. Digitrax sounds like the way I want to go


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Please continue in that thread, don't start duplicates.

Closed.


----------

